# Ever Used Up a MAC Product?



## cno64 (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you ever completely used up a MAC product?
If so, which one(s)?
I haven't, though I'm beginning to see a bit of pan on "Silver Ring" eyeshadow.
Also, I got low enough on "Lustrewhite" to try to order more, discover it had been yanked, and order "Snowgirl" instead.
How about you all?


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 18, 2006)

i have about 7 empty zoomlashes just waiting to be turned in for a free l/s...i've also used up select sheer loose powder as well
but in the three years i've been using MAC, i've yet to run out of anything else!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 18, 2006)

Only powders, foundations, mascaras and hey, one e/s: Ricepaper!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got through lots of Ebony and Engraved pencils, Select Cover concealer, eye shadow in cork and brulee, Viva Glam V lipgloss, Lipstick in Underground, lots of mascara, a couple of blot powders and Brow Set in Clear.  This is all personal consumption.  I use up stuff on other folks too.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh yeah!  Several eye shadows, many foundations, several eye liners, concealers, mascaras, and tons of eyebrow pencils, and that doesn't include all of the skincare items.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2006)

not yet but soon i'll finish my gleam and my vex e/s


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 18, 2006)

i go thru lip glasses and stuido fix and turquatic perfume about every 2-3 months


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm running thru different lustreglasses like crazy. Love those! My lips always look right especialy at work. Also thru studio fix and enriched bronze bronzer.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 18, 2006)

i don't wear make-up everyday, so no, not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i suppose i should just let my 5 year old nico lipglass die and save it for b2m. it smells like vanilla still but has a slight hint of crayon-ness.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 18, 2006)

A Pink Poodle lipglass, 2 mascara's, an Electra shadow, a blot powder, and a Flamboyance lippie...not bad for the past 8-9 years!


----------



## juli (Jul 18, 2006)

hmm .. lets see I have about 40+ lipglasses and maybe less than 10 have been actully opened and used few times???  I dunno why but I see diff. shade of color that I like with new collections I gotta have em.  Eye shadows.. tried 2 or 3 times and it just sits there.  I actually managed to use vanilla pigments more than 4 times.  sigh.. I dunno what it is ... i just buy buy and buy.  

Far as snow girl lipglass goes... its nothing like lustrewhite.  I bought snow girl last november and used it once and that was it.  somehow the chunkyness of glitter makes me feel like a kid so I dont reach for it that much.  

I seem to reach Pinkarat, petal pusher and morning glory lustreglass more often but far from finishing anything up any time soon.


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 18, 2006)

eh... foundation, powder, blot powder, prep and prime face, a trillion engraved p/p, one hug me and one viva glam v.


----------



## valley (Jul 18, 2006)

I went through a swish phase and had to swap for another one. And I had a really cheap blush brush the year I bought my first pinch o peach-I grinded that thing up in a couple months.


----------



## Brianne (Jul 18, 2006)

Almost finished with Studio Fix, my 2nd Blot powder, and Bare Canvas paint.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 18, 2006)

Mascaras, oh Baby lipglasses, a Texture eyeshadow and pressed powders.


----------



## tracie (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been through a few studio fix compacts, nymphette l/g, and lingering brow pencil.  I've gotten close on golden bronzer and twinks e/s.


----------



## Glow (Jul 18, 2006)

Both me and my mother have completely finished off our tubes of Venetian. It's our HG gloss!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 18, 2006)

at least 10 lippies & 10 lipglasses 
about 6 eyeshadows (mostly base colours like crystal avalanche/shroom etc)
1 pigment (took forever!!)
lots of mascaras 
loads of foundations and blot powders 
about 5 blushers 
stobe cream 
2 perfumes
moisturisers
lip conditioners
1 paint in stilife

god knows how i remember most of this??

but i seem to go thru stuff quite quick and dont try to use it sparingly!
esp lipglass and lippies, i reapply all day!

also if ive got 5 back to mac things...ill tend to use one product daily until i run it out, say a lipglass or something


----------



## capspock (Jul 18, 2006)

Hug me lippie and also I'm almost thru Bare Canvas paint.


----------



## capspock (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_1 pigment (took forever!!)

also if ive got 5 back to mac things...ill tend to use one product daily until i run it out, say a lipglass or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW!!! A whole jar of pigment!!! You are my hero. But did you use on other people too? What shade was it?


----------



## Rockell (Jul 18, 2006)

A ton of Blot Powders, maybe 7 or 8? 
TLC in Petting Pink

Never any e/s or lip glosses...and the girl who used up the pigment is my hero! I can't even use up pigment samples.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 18, 2006)

only Cosmo lipstick, but I got that waaay back in 2000! I ahven't bought a nwe one yet either - it kinda got played out with me


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 
_WOW!!! A whole jar of pigment!!! You are my hero. But did you use on other people too? What shade was it?_

 
white frost....

and i used to use it every day for a year, as a base or under my eyebrows, inner eyes, cheeks bones, mixing with other products to lighten them.

also i spilled it once or twice!!

i dont think i could ever finish any others tho


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been collecting for 5 months, and I've gone through one pressed blot powder and a Beaux each month.


----------



## liltweekstar (Jul 18, 2006)

i've used up mainly the lipglasses and eyeshadows the most.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 18, 2006)

Look in the bright side - every used-up product is a sixth of the way to a free lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been able to do several back-to-M·A·C exchanges and will be doing another one soon


----------



## electrostars (Jul 18, 2006)

Odyssey l/s, I'm close to the end of my trax & vex eyeshadows.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 18, 2006)

i've only backed to mac once. it was mostly concealer/foundation stuff but i have so much stuff i hardly think im going to be doing it much in the future. i've got more than enough MAC to last me my whole life. . . and maybe more if they keep on coming out with these damn collections.


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 18, 2006)

Paints - flamable and bare canvass
Liglass - Dreamy, Pink poodle, Cultured x 2, Lychee lux
Lipstick - Dainty cake, Viva glam 1 and 3
blot powder - 2
beauty powder - shell pearl, I kinda took to applying it on my collar bones and tops of arms so it went SOOO fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MSF - porc pink
Foundations - 2
Concealer - 1
Gloss cream brilliance - little pink.


BUT Im fairly sure my sister had been raiding my makeup, because were both the same skin colour and both love the same colours...


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've used up two Overcast shadesticks. And two brush cleaners. But those don't really count!!!


----------



## TM26 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have used up Mac moisture blend foundation. I am getting pretty low on my pink meringue lip glass.


----------



## mactard (Jul 19, 2006)

i've used up a viva glam v lipglass and a studio fix fluid foundation and a bare canvas and a couple shadows like ricepaper, expresso, and woodwinked. oh and i haven't ever used up a whole mascara but since i throw em out ever 6 weeks, i've been through a couple of tubes of fibre riche and prep and prime. and i've also been through a good number of blacktracks and engraved.


----------



## merleskaya (Jul 19, 2006)

--1 Studio fix, 1 Sheer foundation (now d/c...slightly creamy foundation in a clear-topped compact)
--several lipsticks--Desire, Shh (now sadly d/c) and 2 tubes of Captive
--about 10 tubes of Pro Lash, including a waterproof and a few of the colored ones
--skin care:  Fast Response Eye Cream, Studio Moisture fix, the wipes
...and I'm down to pan on Mylar and Shroom!

merleskaya


----------



## CaliKris (Jul 19, 2006)

3 Studio Fix, 1 blot powder, 3 Zoom lash, lots of lipglass and lusterglass and at least 3 or 4 e/s.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 19, 2006)

Sickly, I have so much stuff and rarely use one thing significantly more than another that all I have used up is several bottles of brush cleaner!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_hmm .. lets see I have about 40+ lipglasses and maybe less than 10 have been actully opened and used few times???  I dunno why but I see diff. shade of color that I like with new collections I gotta have em.  Eye shadows.. tried 2 or 3 times and it just sits there.  I actually managed to use vanilla pigments more than 4 times.  sigh.. I dunno what it is ... i just buy buy and buy.  

Far as snow girl lipglass goes... its nothing like lustrewhite.  I bought snow girl last november and used it once and that was it.  somehow the chunkyness of glitter makes me feel like a kid so I dont reach for it that much.  

I seem to reach Pinkarat, petal pusher and morning glory lustreglass more often but far from finishing anything up any time soon._

 
I actually like "Snowgirl" if I use just a drop of it over a bright/deep lipstick.
I still mourn for "Lustrewhite," though.....


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 19, 2006)

oh yes,
mainly hg's like
plum liner(4)
3 different mascaras idso the perfect one, and mac has yet to make it.
3 or 4 tubes of xpose ls
2 tubes of verve lipstick.
my old fave d/c ls "isis"(2),1 frou ls,1 relic ls,1 white frost ls,2 wuss.
1 lustrewhite lustreglass
lglasses in chai(2) and spite(3), clear (2),(1) lipglass lipstain.
lots of foundation(2) hyperreal,1 tinted moisturizer,3 stick foundation,(1) concealer select coverup,(1) select moisturecover,(2)studiofix powder,sheer select powders(2) and loose powder(2,in silver dusk).
a spice liner,a plum liner
contrast(1),bark, and mylar es'( 2 each)
off the top of my head,but I have been using mac for 11-12 years.


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nothing yet! But I don't use MAC mascaras, foundations or powders. Mainly just eye stuff and blushes.


----------



## divaster (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't used anything up yet, but I have a tube of Nico l/g that is about halfway empty, even that is a first for me.


----------



## maclay (Jul 19, 2006)

One Studio Stick concealer and one Venetian lustreglass.


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 19, 2006)

So far:
3 Studio Fix (working on a 4th!)
2 cremestick liners - Caramellow
4 lipsticks - 2 Frou, 1 Freckletone and 1 Sashimi Mimi (my daughter liked using it for 'dress up')
1 studio finish concealer
I'm also working on 1 eyeshadow - Gleam...
The rest will take me a while....

I keep forgetting to bring it with me hence the collection...:|


----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2006)

I go through a bottle of brush cleanser each fortnight.


----------



## pinkfeet (Jul 19, 2006)

Blot powders
Wipes 
lipglosses - pop mode, lovechild,  many many times, glaze, nymphette
Heavenly Bliss e/s
Shroom e/s
espresso e/s
eye cream 
o lipstick
hug me lipstick
ghetto l/g
untitled paint
studio fix
concealor


other lipglosses and lipstick i've done b2b when they've gotten old but havent used up.


----------



## Vedra (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm on my fifth pot of studio finish concealer, and considering one pot lasts really long, it obviously is my holy grail. I could just smack myself on the head, cause I threw away all but the last empty pot - I didn't know about B2M back then...


----------



## Budding Beauty (Jul 20, 2006)

ive been wearing MAC since i was 15 (im 23 now) and i cant even remember how many B2M's ive done!!!!


----------



## Budding Beauty (Jul 20, 2006)

ive been wearing MAC since i was 15 (im 23 now) and i cant even remember how many B2M's ive done!!!


----------



## XoXo (Jul 20, 2006)

Ive gone through 1 Select SPF foundation, and I'm almost out of my Studio Fix Fluid.

I have about 15% morning glory lustreglass remaining. My tanarama, pretty please, viva glam v, myth and plink! lipsticks are low.

My lip conditioner in the tube is almost finished, and my Fix+ is getting low, too. Oh, and my Zoomlash is pretty much finished. And thats about it!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah, i go through pressed powders like no one business and i love my lips to feel smooth and look pretty so i am constantly reapplying lipstick so i tend to run out of those a lot.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 20, 2006)

lots of foundation compacts and eye shadows.


----------



## Arabella (Jul 20, 2006)

I've used up two Flashmode lustreglasses. I'm almost finished with my Macroviolet fluidline, Gel and O lipsticks, and another Flashmode.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 20, 2006)

not even close on anything


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 21, 2006)

Only Shroom so far


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2006)

A Nymphette l/g, Zoom Lash, and 2 Studio Fixes.  

Only e/s I can see pan on is Arena.


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 25, 2006)

love nectar l/g
although just as i was nearing the bottom of the tube i misplaced it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm getting pretty low on spring bean and my blacktrack fluidline is getting very low. if they said they were going to make blacktrack d/c i swear i would stock up like a mad woman!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kateisgreat* 
_i'm getting pretty low on spring bean and my blacktrack fluidline is getting very low. if they said they were going to make blacktrack d/c i swear i would stock up like a mad woman!_

 
I love Blacktrack, too. SURELY MAC would not deprive us of that, when it's so basic, so versatile.
Surely they wouldn't.
Would they?


----------



## bozica (Jul 25, 2006)

I've gone through 2 Microfine refinishers and am getting low on my Studio Moisture cream. Almost done my loose blot powder too. Oh and I'm almost done a few of my lipgelees.


----------



## colleen389 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm on the 3rd swish, my 4th satin taupe, 2nd shroom and I think that's it besides normal stuff like mascaras & foundations.
Oh - I did use up my nymphette lipstick and my oyster girl lipglass!


----------



## Katura (Jul 26, 2006)

CCB in Hush and Blacktrack FL...

I stilllll havent replaced my CCB and its driving me MAD!! haha


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jul 27, 2006)

foundations, blot powders, spiked eye brow pencils, and relaxed lipstick.


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 27, 2006)

man i have used up so much stuff hahaha.....i have never bought a l/s they are all from b2m and so are all of my mummy's l/s....i go through mascara and foundations pretty easy and i have used up about 5 blushes and 15-20 eyeshadows those are what i'm proud of using up te he he


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw something shiny in my Studio Fix Powder today... it's the PAN!  I haven't finished anything before, having caught on to MAC for only a year, but I'm well on my way to finishing this one!


----------



## sodium (Jul 27, 2006)

only mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heheh


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jul 27, 2006)

1 Select SPF 15 foundation
1 Select Cover-up concealer
1 Lychee Luxe lipglass
1 Wonderstruck lustreglass
1 Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Jul 27, 2006)

ive gone through 2 pans of ricepaper e/s. im almost done with the third. I wear it as a base with almost everything.
what can i say, :ilike:


----------



## Joke (Jul 27, 2006)

yup: my first ever e/s Krisp is completely gone ...
too bad it also dced


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Jul 27, 2006)

studio fix powder
orb e/s
viva glam v lipglass
and i can see a good amount of pan on surreal e/s and swish e/s

i guess i go through phases, but those 3 shadows were among my very first mac purchases


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

delicacy iridescent pp very scarce, nylon e/s getting low, mascara x gone, concealer getting low... it saddens me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

oh yeah and my garden lustreglass... i really need a new one


----------



## miztgral (Mar 8, 2007)

Bumping this thread up, because I was wondering if it's normal to hit pan (oooh) on a SS pressed powder after 1.5 months... (use it 4 days a week)


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 8, 2007)

I haven't used up anything completely yet, except for Brush Cleaner, but I'm almost through my Naked Lunch e/s, VGV lipglass, Wonderstruck lustreglass, Blot Powder, concealer, Engraved and Industry powerpoints, and Tenderling blush. B2M here I come!


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 8, 2007)

About three Viva Glam III l/s, one Taupe l/s, and one Pro Longlash mascara. I'm pretty close to finishing my Zoomlash mascara, then it's B2M!!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 9, 2007)

vex & trax e/s.

vex in less than a year. lol.

odyssey lipstick.
i'm almost done with my 2nd tube of odyssey. XD

that's all. lol.


----------



## chinadoll724 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing yet! I've only been using MAC for a few months and it's all blush, e/s, piggies, l/s, and l/gs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thread is making me paranoid about running out and needing backups though. Lol.


----------



## Taj (Mar 9, 2007)

my clear lipbalm and retrospect e/s (cos i dropped it accidentally and turned it into pieces)


----------



## shinygolden (Mar 9, 2007)

I ran through a whole Studio Tech compact foundation in record time.  I'm about to use up my Matte cream, and have just hit pan on my Select Sheer pressed powder. Also I will run out of cleanser wipes soon.  

Now the stuff with color, that will take longer!

About hitting pan on a pressed powder in 1.5 months--if I used the same one every day, all day, I know I would.  But I have various ones (and various kinds) stashed in multiple places, purse, gym bag, makeup bag, home, so they don't get used up as fast.


----------



## jpohrer (Mar 9, 2007)

Concealor, Tinted Moisturizer and Bare Canvas


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 9, 2007)

Only 2 studio stick concealers and 1 pinkarat lustreglass (my fave, all day everyday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## riri101 (Mar 9, 2007)

I've used up the following e/s - Phloof, Crystal, Seedy Pearl


----------



## kateisgreat (Mar 9, 2007)

love nectar l/g
petal pusher l/g
spring bean l/g
blacktrack fluidline


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 9, 2007)

Since Im new to mac I keep buying things and then I forget that I even have them and then with all of the new things coming out i dont know if its possible to actually use something up.


----------



## miztgral (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shinygolden* 

 
_About hitting pan on a pressed powder in 1.5 months--if I used the same one every day, all day, I know I would.  But I have various ones (and various kinds) stashed in multiple places, purse, gym bag, makeup bag, home, so they don't get used up as fast._

 
Oooh goody goody. Now I should quickly go use it up and add it to my b2m stash.


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 11, 2007)

4 Studio Fix Compacts
1 Blot Powder in Medium
1 Select SPF Foundation
1 C-Thru Lipglass


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 11, 2007)

Lightful Softening Lotion
Clear lip balm in the squeeze tube
Studio Fix Fluid in NC30
Last years CD Blot Powder in medium
Hug Me lipstick


----------



## galvanizer (Mar 11, 2007)

IIRC, Blot powder, Smolder kohl, Baselight Paint, Prep & Prime Face...
also Beguile Brow Set and my Gel l/s is almost down to the end.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 12, 2007)

Lets see. I used up all my techakohl eyeliner and studio fix foundation. My zoomlash is drying out fast and I doubt their is much left. I am almost out of mascara X, viva glam VI lip glass and love nectar lip glass. Soon it I will back 2 MAC.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 12, 2007)

I think my fluidliners dry out before I can use them up LOL. 
The only thing I've been able to nearly used up is my pressed powder, and even that still has a couple weeks left for it!


----------



## kalice (Mar 13, 2007)

so far nothing, maybe a brow pencil I've used since 8th grade, but otherwise, not even drugstore stuff. 

I just end up giving my makeup away to friends cuz I know I've outgrown them or I bought them and they've sat there for yrs and I'll never use them.

I use everything so sparingly *prefer the less is more thing* and I don't wear foundation or powder.


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 30, 2007)

strobe creams
lip conditioners
blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

1 x studio fix
e/s in Carbon, Beauty Marked and White Frost
and pigment in "Rebelrock blue", didn't take me an awful long time to do either considering the size of the container, let's just say this was my "Blue" period  I did give lots of it away though, I kept getting complimented by friends on the e/s and went, "Thank you *beam* I'll give you some next time I see you..."... dumb move huh


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 30, 2007)

1 Select Tint SPF 15
1 Select Cover-Up
2 Lipglasses (although one was mini-sized)
I go through lipglasses fairly quick... bought one in January and only 1/4 of it is left.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2007)

I've gone through several lippies and I'm on 4th Arena e/s as this is my browbone color nearly every day.


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2007)

none yet, but i'm almost done with my select tint and select sheer pressed powder.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2007)

fibre rich lash
blot powder
studio tech
select moisturecover
select cover-up
blush


----------



## rosquared (Apr 3, 2007)

only 1 - romp e/s... back in the day it was the only one i had!!


----------



## princess (Apr 3, 2007)

Never. I don't know how you people do it.


----------



## aziza (Apr 3, 2007)

A Select-Coverup concealer and Studio Tech. That's all!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_ 
blush_

 
Assuming that you're referring to one of the powder blushes, I'm impressed. Those pans are _*huge.*_
My favorites have a few slightly worn places in them, but that's the extent of it.
Of course, I have about ten MAC blushes, so that might explain why they're not disappearing very quickly.


----------



## User49 (Apr 3, 2007)

*I haven't yet! I've only been buying mac for about a year now and because I bought SOOOOooOOOoo much of it I think it's going to take some time lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I can see myself using up studio fx and smoulder liner very soon!*


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

Blot,blot,blot...i can't even count how many of those
gorgeous gold, humid(im on my third) , prrr lg, venetian lg, smolder (2x)trace gold, blacktrack and studio finish concealer( since i don't use foundation i mix this with a little sunscreen for trouble areas).
Actually i never reached the bottom on the concealer because i had it for about a year and then it started to not look so fresh anymore,so i got a new one


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

oh and carbon ,still remmber the bigger size e/s & i miss them ....


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 

 
_Bumping this thread up, because I was wondering if it's normal to hit pan (oooh) on a SS pressed powder after 1.5 months... (use it 4 days a week)_

 
since it's so sheer and doesn't really blot that much frequent touch ups are a must-so,yahh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if you apply it that much, maybe you should opt for studio fix in the morning and blot thruout the day. this is a great way to avoid power build up...just an idea


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximperfect_onex* 

 
_I think my fluidliners dry out before I can use them up LOL. 
The only thing I've been able to nearly used up is my pressed powder, and even that still has a couple weeks left for it!_

 
i read somewhere that you can put a drop of mixing medium in your fluidliners to keep them fresh. this person suggested to stir it with a toothpick, but i don't like this idea.(only a sterile spatula should go there !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) However, since i use those a lot and sometimes they sit without lid on a table sometimes until i finished someones makeup i made it a habbit to put a drop of mm inthe jar before i close it and its been keeping all of them smooth and pretty


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 4, 2007)

Other than foundations or powders (when I used to actually use MACs crappy foundations) I've used up Steamy (my one eyeshadow throughout Jr High, it was quite attractive let me tell you!), almost through with my second Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Phloof, Perfumes, Mascaras, & skin care.


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

2 Studio Fix pressed powders
1 Select Sheer Foundation
1 Studio Fix Fluid 
2 Studio Tech 
1 Prep + Prime Face
1 Select Sheer pressed powder
1 Browpencil
2 Powerpoint eyepencils
1 Moisturecover concealer
1 concealer stick (you know the things you have to sharpen yourself?)

and I'll probably be through with my Pinch'o'Peach in about 6 weeks (its my everyday blush)


----------



## Lauren (Apr 10, 2007)

Almost 2 Blot Powders for me, one brush cleanser, I think one lip conditioner and Oyster Girl l/g (can't quite remember if I just threw those out...) and finally, I'm juuust about done my Select Cover-Up concealer.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

only foundation, powder & concealer so farr


----------



## messhead (Apr 13, 2007)

For me it's usually Compacts... If were talking eyeshadows, I have used up a shroom, patina, and nylon.... Thats all... (I think!)


----------



## jupiter_wind (Apr 14, 2007)

I've only used up 3 pressed Blot Powder and 1 concealer. I can't even finish my first bottle Studio Fix Fluid bought about 6 months ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I've used up 4 - 5 bottles of brush cleanser because I wash my e/s brushes and foundation brushes everyday.


----------



## styrch (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been through several prep + prime lips. I would have finished Love Nectar lipglass if I hadn't lost it in Amsterdam.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 14, 2007)

ive almost used up C-Thru lipglass
that ive had for almost over two years
its lasted me well
what else
umm...
phloof! eyeshadow has almost gone..must be another of both of these because i love themm
and ive gone thru 4 mac eyepaints - bare canvas


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I love Blacktrack, too. SURELY MAC would not deprive us of that, when it's so basic, so versatile.
Surely they wouldn't.
Would they? _

 
I sure in the heck hope not! I recently had a sebborehic outbreak on my eyelids (never happened before) and the doc said no eye makeup. I swear I didn't feel like myself without the stuff and that was me not wearing it for a week! I couldn't imagine what it would be like forever! 

Back to the subject. The only thing I really run out of is brush cleaner, cleanse off oil, and prep and prime. My lip conditioner in the tube is running low. My blacktrack fluidline dried out once but that doesn't count ( I forgot to put the lid back on). I also used my StudioFix powder foundation until it started cracking. Now I use StuidoFix fluid and I don't plan on running out of that anytime soon!


----------



## Blush (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope, but my Shroom E/S is hitting the bottom of the pan. I love it ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 29, 2007)

i used up my beige-ing shadestick in 6 months!
I'm also pretty close to done one of my cremestick liners so that will be number 2
I've finished a few lipsticks but they were ones that were given to me by my mom who left me like 3/4 of an inch on each.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 29, 2007)

beige-ing shadestick 
Studio fix fluid
Studio Mist
Blot powder
Underage lipglass
Prep+prime skin


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope, I haven't finnished off a single product. 

I can however see the bottom of my Patina (most of it is gone actually) and I will use up the Prep & Primp for Eyes [lids] in the next couple of months or so. 

Actually, I lied, I've used up the brush cleaner.  Does that count?


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I never finished a MAC product.


----------



## yeahwrite (May 4, 2007)

Basic products like Studiofix, Blot Powder and mascara I've gone through but I think the only "color" item I ever used up is Jest. That and Naked Lunch are among my 2 minute face staples.


----------



## LadyC23 (May 4, 2007)

1 Prep + Prime
3 Bisque
2 Shroom
2 Vex
1 Dazzlelight
1 Rice Paper
2 Studio Fix Pressed Powder
1 Ample Pink
2 Spice lip liners


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2007)

only brush cleanser and eye make up remover...


----------



## cno64 (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yeahwrite* 

 
_ I think the only "color" item I ever used up is Jest. That and Naked Lunch are among my 2 minute face staples._

 
I've never been able to master the art of the super-quick face.
I'll apply a nice no-brainer wash shade like "Sunnydaze" pigment, and think, "That needs some depth," and grab for my Satin Taupe to contour.
Then I think, "That's too drab," and highlight with Shroom.
Then it's "That looks strange, with no liner," and out comes the Fluidline.
Then, of course, I "need" mascara, and if I'm going to wear eye makeup, I'll look "unbalanced" without blush, and I need to powder, to make the blush go on smoothly.
If I'm going to wear blush, I might as well put on lipstick, and if I'm going to put on lipstick, might as well do it right, with liner and gloss.
So, my "quick" face becomes three shades of eyeshadow, liner, mascara, powder, blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lipgloss. Oh, well ...


----------



## gabi1129 (May 5, 2007)

1 prep + prime
1 matte
2 blot powder
1 studio tech
3 stick's
1 Fix+


----------



## surfdiva (May 8, 2007)

I tend to go through the Lipglasses fairly fast -

2 tubes of Spite l/g
1 tube of Nymphette
1 tube of Lychee Luxe

Back in the day (aka the 90s) I finished off countless tubes of Paramount. 

The only shadow I've ever finished was Shroom.


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2007)

just finished my lovely Prrr few weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my Vex and Gleam e/s are almost completely gone too


----------



## xmamax (May 10, 2007)

I finish an eyebrow pencil every month or month and a half, and every 6 months or so I finish a Studio Moisture Cream as I use it everynite. I've also gone through quite a few lip conditioners and blot powders.I used up a blush once, and an All That Glitters eyeshadow.


----------



## Artemis (May 12, 2007)

1 lustre class love nectar
1 studio fix foundation
1 technakohl liner
2 mascaras

i am getiting really low on Viva glam VI...soon I will back to MAC.


----------



## chermosa (May 12, 2007)

what do you think: how long lasts an eyeshadow when you use it everyday?


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

Not yet.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Shroom


----------



## Polina (Jun 4, 2007)

Several Myth lipsticks.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh, heck yes.  I use a lot of makeup... mostly on other people.

Several pigments (wow, I know)
Mixing Medium (cream and water based)
Clear Lipglass (several tubes)
Hyperreal Foundation Bottle
Brush Cleaner
Teddy Eyeliner


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2007)

Enough for 4 free lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least 24 items. I'm almost out of another Studio Fix Fluid, Blot powder pressed, Select Sheer pressed, Myth lipstick, Style It Up! lipstick, Gesso shadow, Twinks shadow, and regular Boot Black liquid liner. And I lent my Studio Mist foundation to my brother's girlfriend and she took it when she moved, so I'm sure she finished it off, lol!!

I know that some of my empties have been:
Pink Plaid lipstick
Hue lipstick
Sunday Best eyeshadow
Studio Fix Pressed powder
At least 4 Studio Tech
At least 2 Studio Fluid
At least 4 Brush Cleanser
Can't really think of anything else...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2007)

I've also B2M'd a few Shaves, and Bare Canvas paints.


----------



## michitk (Jun 6, 2007)

shroom (gone through 2 pots, 1 pan), naked lunch pan, select tint nw20, concealer, love nectar lipgloss


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i think i will use up the "prize petal" lipglass from strange hybrid..


----------



## karinaf (Jun 7, 2007)

Im about five uses away from using up VGV lipglass.  *cries*


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 7, 2007)

I used up my Of Corset! l/g this morning


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GemmaAntonia* 

 
_I used up my Of Corset! l/g this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And that's discontinued!! I'm sorry. ;-;


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 8, 2007)

In 2-3 years of MAC, I've used up ... 

1 Beaux lustreglass (almost 2 now)
2 studio tech foundations
1 Instant Gold lustreglass
almost done with my Bare Canvas paint
1 Cushy cremestick liner
1 Cork lip liner and 1 Oh Baby! lipglass (that was my very first MAC purchase!)

I wear makeup pretty much everyday, but I have so many eyeshadows, I haven't even seen the bottom of any!


----------



## jupiter_wind (Jun 9, 2007)

I've recently used up my first natural MSF in medium.


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 13, 2007)

One Eyeshadow Star Nova but almost done with my Sophisto and Lame Lipsticks!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been using MAC for almost a year now, and I havent run out of anything.
I broke my blot pressed powder though


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm almost finished with Steamy E/S and PHLOOF! E/S. 






It sucks when you see the pan of death.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

not yet! lol Never b2m in my life. lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 31, 2007)

Shroom eyeshadow
Engraved eyeliner
VG6 lipglass
mascara
chestnut, Plum lipliners
brush cleanser


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I'm almost finished with Steamy E/S and PHLOOF! E/S. 






*It sucks when you see the pan of death.*_

 





 I noticed that this morning with Cordoury eyeshadow. I use it for my brows.


----------



## lurvecats (Aug 1, 2007)

not yet! not even pigment samples. LOL~


----------



## Sophia84 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yay I've finished: 

Dreamy lipglass
Prrr lipglass
Tenderling blush
Studio Fix powder fndt

and my Peaches blush is almost finished


----------



## agnivedic (Aug 8, 2007)

I've gone through phloof, retrospeck, jete, lovey dovey slimshine, and love nectar l/g. I guess I just use my highlight colors more than anything else.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been through 2 Beige-ing shadesticks in under a year. I use it EVERY DAY!


----------



## clamster (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing yet! well a few small pigment samples, but I have used up non mac items.. Diorshow! used up almost 3 and covergirl lashexact .. on my second, and Smiths rosebud salve BEST LIP BALM EVER cheap and last forever took me over a year and I used it everyday!!


----------



## starr (Aug 11, 2007)

nothing yet since i'm still new to using MAC products


----------



## Violet* (Aug 12, 2007)

I still haven't used up any of my MAC products, but i'll soon see the end of my gingerly powder blush.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2007)

I use very little of my products, to try and make them last as long as possible! lol I should prob stop buying and start using more of the first few I've bought I've not touched in a while but theres so many more I want to add and collect, so I reallllly hope they never go bad!


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 12, 2007)

Almost a Vellum (it's 3/4 empty)
2 brush cleaners
3 mascara's
1 cleanse off oil

And it was my first B2M


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

I have never used up a MAC product. I think I might die when I hit the pan on some of my fave LE eyeshadows.


----------



## KTB (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm almost through an Untitled paint (but since I got Painterly this could take a whole lot loner) and can see pan on 2 e/s. Other than that nope.


----------



## color_lover456 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am finishing up my Prrr lipglass right now! it was my first MAC product ever, which I got about a year ago. Altogether, I would say I used it everyday for 5 months, and I have huge lips. My Origins lipgloss, which cost the same amount of money, only lasted about 1.5 - 2 months. I will probably never buy anything of Origins again. MAC will get all my love!


----------



## damsel (Feb 12, 2008)

no. i've been collecting mac make-up for over a year now. at this rate i'll never reap the benefits of b2m.


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 12, 2008)

i have!  i've used up a couple pans of fiction, tempting & amber lights e/s.  that was before i had a larger collection and used them much more than i do now.  aaand i guess a few bottles of brush cleanser.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I've been using MAC since I was about 17, so 9 years, but when I first started I didn't know about B2M, so when I got tired of the stuff I would just throw it away!  So sad thinking about all the B2M's I missed out on...but I digress.  From what I can remember I have used up All That Glitters & Espresso e/s, Love Nectar l/g, 2-3 VGV l/s, 4-5 Spice l/l...I'm sure there are more but I can't recall.


----------



## oulala (Feb 12, 2008)

Foundations (when I used MAC foundation) and lipglass.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2008)

Foundations
MSF Naturals
Brush Cleaner
Skincare
Brule ES
Vex ES
Ricepaper ES
Lustrewhite LuG
Mascara
Eyebrow Pencil

Those are the big ones.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

The same 8 lipstick colours every month to every six weeks. I wear other brands of lipstick...they are always nude or pink brown amplified cremes. They are like chapstick to me- I don't need a mirror to reapply them and they are not so expensive that I'd mourn when they melt in my pocket (now when a Chanel melts, its a sad day).


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 12, 2008)

I go through concealer pretty fast.


----------



## geeko (Feb 12, 2008)

Bare slimshine and brush cleanser. Lol
i'm almost done with my select tint


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 12, 2008)

Quite a few consealers, liglasses, lipglosses and one blush.


----------



## user68 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bootblack liquid eyeliner (my first ever MAC item nearly 5 years ago), Zoomlash and a Studio Fix compact. 

My Shroom e/s and White Magic l/g are nearly there too


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate seeing the bottom of the pan..on my e/s n blush.. so far..seen the bottom of my blusher - after nearly 3 years!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 12, 2008)

I've finished a tube of Bare Canvas paint, that's all i've ever used up. 

I'm close to finishing a Blitz & Glitz fluidline though.

Has anyone actually used up a mascara?


----------



## Jot (Feb 12, 2008)

I've used up a fair amount 
2 shrooms (but this was when i wore it everyday and didn't have much else)
2 foundations
2 powders
2 technakohl liners (black and green)
and i've had to B2M some mascara and concealer as they were getting a bit old.
I stupidly bined my first used stuff as i didn't know about B2M. I think it depends on the size of your collection as to how much you go through x


----------



## Divinity (Feb 12, 2008)

I went through a phosphorelle lipglass (good thing I bought two!) and a nymphette lipglass.  I don't think I've every run out of mascara, I just chuck the tube when it starts flaking during application.  I know I should probably save these for B2M, but I have yet to finish off anything else!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 12, 2008)

I am sure MAs will run out of their products faster than us ordinary people.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 12, 2008)

Lots of mascaras, wipes and a moisturelush cream.  I'm almost through my studio moisture cream (like in one more use) and a couple of lipglasses.  I've used the heck out of my Mocha blush, but there's still a ton left!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Feb 12, 2008)

Not yet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everytime i get near the end of something, i always look for a replacement so i never get to finish it! Im clearly attatched !


----------



## n_c (Feb 12, 2008)

Im currently on my 3rd viva glam v l/g and my sunbasque blush almost gone.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimSwim* 

 
_I have never used up a MAC product. I think I might die when I hit the pan on some of my fave LE eyeshadows._

 
That's why I only use up a MAC product if I can be sure that I can buy it again!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 12, 2008)

studio fix compacts, cranberry eyeshadow, and twinks eyeshadow.  surprisingly, i don't think much else except for mascaras.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2008)

Never


----------



## .k. (Feb 12, 2008)

i go through blotting powder fairly quick
almost done with studio fix powder (i dont care for much anymore)
and my bronzer is near death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was in the pretty pearl blue compact LE, even thought i can get the same bronzer in the boring old black compact i really liked that pearly blue! oh well


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 12, 2008)

Only mascaras, brush cleaner and one Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## Ericita (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a compact blot powder.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 13, 2008)

Brush cleaner and lip treatments.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 13, 2008)

strobe cream 

almost done with plus luxe plushglass, fix+ and one of my select cover concealers.  

i'm nowhere close to finishing any of the eyeshadows and foundations and such.  i have too much make up and don't wear a lot of make up on a normal basis....


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 13, 2008)

So far just blot powder, natural MSF and SFF I think


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 13, 2008)

i JUST  finished my sublime culture lipliner today which took me like a year to finish b/c i dont wear stuff on my lips much. however, i'm on my 3rd pan of all that glitters e/s. LOVE this stuff


----------



## MAC_Barbie (Feb 14, 2008)

Foundations
Concealers
Powders
Brush Cleaner
some Blacktrack Fluidliners
ES Satellite Dreams 
and soon Palatial Lustreglass

That's what i remember at the moment.


----------



## saturn_ice (Feb 14, 2008)

i finished a lot of my eyshadows!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm on my 4th vex, 2nd trax, 3rd or 4th tube of odyssey...and who knows how much foundation i've been through.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 14, 2008)

zero. i don't think i've ever finished ANY of my makeup products except for mascara and NYC eyeliner lol

however it will be a sad day when my rubenesque paint pot runs out!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Feb 14, 2008)

hmmm.. Ive gone through a bottle of hyperreal foundation (nc400), and two eyeshadows (honeylust and retrospeck).. and a whole thing of blacktrack fluidline (I used it literally EVERY day... Got it in march of 07 and didnt need a new one til December of 07.. so thats pretty good if you ask meeeee!)


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 15, 2008)

I've finished blot poder compacts, primers and foundations in the past but that's about it to be honest.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 15, 2008)

Only twice...a long-defunct, discontinued, "Clear" vit. E lipstick...does anyone remember that? It was awesome...now all we have left is Lip Treatment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/, and Brun eyeshadow which I use on my eyebrows _every_ day.

I have so much makeup It would take me 3 lifetimes, twenty pairs of eyelids,  fifty pairs of lips, and six hands to apply it all.

...And then I'd have to move to Mercury 'cause I'd look like an utter freak


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 15, 2008)

just used up an old bottle of prep + prime skin


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmm in the last two years or so I've been a MAC addict I've mostly gone through face stuff... lots and lots of loose powder and studio finish coverup, a few bottles of Studio Fix Fluid and numerous Studio Fix powders (broke a few tho).

A few bottles of Prep and Prime Face and Strobe Cream, just finishing a bottle of Fix+

as well as two Stray Rose blushes, one Sweet William Blushcreme, orange twink glimmer shimmer, love bud eyeshadow, goldmine e/s, blacktrack f/l and razzledazzler l/s

wow, I never realised I went through so much actually, considering the mass amount of makeup I have. haha.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple Haze* 

 
_I have so much makeup It would take me 3 lifetimes, twenty pairs of eyelids,  fifty pairs of lips, and six hands to apply it all.

...And then I'd have to move to Mercury 'cause I'd look like an utter freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 17, 2008)

Finished up a Prep & Prime spf in 8 months and am well on my way to the bottom of my Bare Study pot... and I've hit pan on Honesty! =P


----------



## anuy (Feb 17, 2008)

oh wow... a million things. esp. back when i was a MA

ricepaper e/s x 2
concrete e/s x several
bare canvas x several
blacktrack x several
engraved x several
studio moisture cream x atleast over 10
brush cleanser x atleast over 10
peaches blush x 2
hush ccb x 2
spiked x several
wheat x several
spice l/l x 2
millions of lashes (seriously over 50 pairs)
lush is lust
viva glam v lg
pro eye makeup remover
fix +
couple tubes of fibre riche
green gel cleanser x 5
uhhhhh a million other things. however, i've never finished a pigment


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 17, 2008)

studiofix, brush cleaner, carbon e/s, and I'm almost out of nymphette lippie :[

oh and blacktrack fluidline and mascaras


----------



## nextcontestant (Feb 18, 2008)

Many Lovechild lipglass, almost done a VG VI lipglass, wipes, one of my model chic mystery powders.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

I have only used up love necter l/g but Iam hitting the pan on my afterdusk blusher


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 18, 2008)

Angel l/s
Jest e/s
Studio Fix foundation
MSF Natural Light
Brush Cleaner


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 22, 2008)

Not MAC, but my BFF uses up a Lancome "Au Natural" lipliner every 2 weeks! She uses Softlips to prime and then uses the l/l as a lipstick and liner. It looks so good on her but she spends so much on them, haha.

And I have used up SO many tubes of Vanilla softlips. Probably more than 20. I use them up so fast! Like, lately, every month? And I've been using it for 3 years.

But MAC, never.

But I only have 2 lipglosses.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 22, 2008)

the only thing i have used up is the brow pencils...the self sharpening ones...been using mac for 2 years now and i have gone through 3...i buy them in twos now! but thats it...


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 22, 2008)

Went through a couple of Steamy e/s (which was also my first MAC purchase), Tilt, a couple of pressed powders and tons of lipsticks and lipglasses (Oyster Girl, Hue, Myth, tons of nude shades)


----------



## Winterwhite (Feb 24, 2008)

I used up:
several bottles of foundation (5-6 perhaps)
l/s Syrup, Sequin x, Lame

Soon my first blush will be empty, but it looked like that for half a year now and still isn´t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I think they last really long, because I´m using blush pretty often.

The other things I have are "only" two years old or less, and thus not used up yet. I´m just sorry I didn´t know about B2M earlier than a few months ago, because I could have saved all the previous foundation bottles for it..


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 24, 2008)

-Shooting Star MSF (I just finished my third, yikes!)
-Studio Fix Powder
-Fix+
-Beigeing Shadestick (I go through 1 approximately every 2 months)
-Prep and Prime Face 
-Blacktrack fluidline (used every day for a year, went thru 1)
-Take a Hint Tendertone
-Phloof! is almost gone
-Don't Be Shy blush is almost gone


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 24, 2008)

I've finished a few Carbons, Swish, Dame blush, Angelwing Lustreglass, Pop Mode lipglass, C-thru lipglass, about 3 black Technakohls and uncountable Engraved powerpoint pencils.. And my Tarnished eye kohl is nearly finished as well


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Lipstick Hug me, viva glam V

Lipgloss Nymphette, Little VI, flashmode

Foundation blot powder, regular powder x2, stuidofix

Blushes none

Eyeshadow my first ever to reach pan and completely empty it.. Patina, after that i must of used up 20 eyeshadows

mascaras 6

thats about it, i went B2M 3 or 4 times..


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used up an e/s and I'm pretty close to finishing my foundation (my first from mac!)


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've completely used up 2 Pink meringue l/g, 1 Viva Glam V l/g, and hitting the pan on both Shroom & Jest e/s...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2008)

for me, only blotting powder is almost done


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 14, 2008)

I've never finished any of my MAC stuff... I can't imagine the day I start seeing pan on an eyeshadow!


----------



## MACForME (Mar 14, 2008)

I have!
*Green Gel Cleanser-- MANY bottles!
*ChicaBoom l/s-- I wish this wasn't LE
*Stick and pot concealer
*Studio Fix powder
*Tempting e/s
*Patina e/s
*Trixie Sheer shimmer powder
*Margin Blush


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_no. i've been collecting mac make-up for over a year now. at this rate i'll never reap the benefits of b2m._

 
don't you depot eyeshadows?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 14, 2008)

I have used up the following:
-Studio Fix Fluid NW15  (several)
-Bountiful Plushglass
-Bare Canvas paint (several)
-Nylon Eyeshadow

I also have a pretty good amount of pan showing on my Pink Swoon Blush and I am nearly done my first Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 14, 2008)

I have only used up swish and my electra is just about gone


----------



## geeko (Mar 17, 2008)

What i've finished:

1. 2 bottles of MAC brush cleansers
2. MAC bare slimshine (I finished this within 2 mths of purchasing...zzz)
3. MAC select tint (I'm finally done with it....after 2 years. HAHAH) 

I can't seem to finish my eyeshadows and blushers as i've tonnes of them.
Argh!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 17, 2008)

i've gone through many bottles of fix +, and a couple mascaras (zoom lash, long lash, plush lash)


----------



## no_mysteryleft (Mar 17, 2008)

let's see. . . 

probably about 10 studio fix powders (before I knew about B2M. . .SAD)
MAC wipes
3 bottles of Brush cleaner (like a bottle every five or six weeks! now every time I go to a counter or store I just buy one because I ALWAYS run out. I'm OCD about cleaning my brushes lately)
I just hit pan on my second Phloof!
Knight Devine
Bare Canvas paint
Prep + Prime skin
Gorgeous Gold
a couple of concealers

and almost ALL of that got thrown in the garbage because I didn't know about B2M. I think all I B2Med were 2 studio fix powders and 2 of the brush cleaners. The rest of my B2Ms have been eyeshadow depots. At least I have a bag of empties for Heatherette since I know about the program now.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 19, 2008)

Nothing yet, but I dont wear MU daily.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 22, 2008)

powder and foundation ofcourse.. but also rice paper e/s, blactrack fluidliner, beige-ing shade stick, vanilla pigment, painterly paint pot, fix +, brush cleanser...


----------



## palatial (Mar 25, 2008)

i don't get to wear much makeup at work, so i've yet to see pan on any of my e/s. but i went through studio fix powder and i go through well dressed blush pretty quickly! oh, and prep&prime, i use that every day.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmmm. I've only ever used up my Moistureblend foundation, but my Patina e/s is almoooost done.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 25, 2008)

Used on myself: Blot Powders, Studio Fix Powders, Touch lipstick, Mahogany lipliner (down to the nub!), Stylistics Lipgloss in Hyper Chic

Used on myself and others: Vanilla pigment.  I like to mix it with everything from moisturizer to foundation aside from just use as a highlighter for my browbone.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm obsessed with using all the makeup i have lately... to date i've used one swish, one tilt, one sable, two wonderstruck l/g's, one beaux l/g, one VGV l/s, one fast response eye cream, and one select moisture cover. then of course there's several zoomblacks, plushblacks, gently offs, and brush cleansers.

i am hitting pan on retrospeck, sweet lust, woodwinked, and honey lust. my LE lure l/s, VGV l/g, and star nova l/g are almost out, too. the funny thing is, i have about 12 B2M empties but i'm waiting to cash them in b/c of how much stuff i have now. and i'll probably end up getting replacements of the stuff i used up with b2m anyway!

man. my collection is not nearly as huge as some of you guys, BUT i feel like if i stopped buying makeup i could last years and years (with the exception of mascara)


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

I've used up
-dreamy lipglass (i SOOO want another!)
-hyper real foundation
-porcelain pink (almost finished)
-3 fibre lash mascaras


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Mar 29, 2008)

Studio Fix
Brush Cleaner
Powerpoint Eye Pencil
Blot Powder
Prep and Prime Face


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 30, 2008)

i've used up
prep and prime face
strobe cream


----------



## lsperry (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes. 
Blacktrack Fluidline
Eye shadows - Pompous Blue (1 1/2), brown down, espresso and Twinks (2)
Chance Encounter lg
Rouge Noir ls
Hullabaloo Highlight Powder (Balloonacy)
Blot Powders (pressed and loose)
MSF natural (2)
Foundation (SFF, Studio Mist, MSatinfinish)
Matte Cream
Skincare
Almost finished Holiday '06 Pleat: 6 cool eyes palette (Lots of pan showing on all the colors -- I found a backup at a CCO, thank my lucky stars.)

So much more I can't remember. I love me some MAC and wear it all the time! LOL.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

Honestly, I've never used up anything completely before B2M'ing it.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh geez! Before I knew about B2M I used up and threw out:

A SF compact and,
A Beige-ing Shadestick,
Bronzer in Golden

Other things I've used up:

Studio Fix in C3
MAC Blot Powder
Lustreglass in Flashmode
E/S in Shroom and Swinging
Shadestick in Shimmersand
Moistureblend in NC25 (?)
Select Coverup Concealer in NW20
Blacktrack Fluidline (ok well it dried out! haha)

I think that's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I almost done with my Brule e/s, Prrr lipglass, and Bare Canvas Paint...


----------



## Trista (Apr 10, 2008)

So far I've used up:

Smolder eyeliner several times
Teddy kohl eyeliner at least 2 times
Blacktrack fluidline several times
Bare Canvas paint
Nylon e/s
Plushlash and Mascara X
Carbon e/s


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

The only MAC products I have ever used up are:

Smolder Eye Kohl
Teddy Eye Kohl
Dervish Lip Liner
Long Stem Rose Slimshine

I keep finding new things and/or buying something different!  Damn you MAC and all of your LE collections!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 12, 2008)

I've used up...
-Studio Fix (4x)
-Studio Fix fluid (2x)
-Big Baby plushglass
-Pollen e/s(why didn't I buy a backup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Lip conditioner
-Accentuate/Sculpt S/S powder
-Moisturelush Cream
-Smolder eye kohl
-Honesty e/s

For now...


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 12, 2008)

Only foundation, eyeliner and mascara. I got really excited when I started to see the end of my studio fix powder. Lol


----------



## glossykitty (Apr 13, 2008)

retrospeck e/s - onto my 3rd pan
studiolight compact foundation 
blacktrack f/l - onto my 3rd pot
mac wipes
brush cleaner


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 15, 2008)

just studio fix fluid twice


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 15, 2008)

I have gone through two Nylon eyeshadows and  Jest and I have used a couple of tubes of Lipglass in Clear and Selct Tint in NC40


----------



## anilegne (Apr 17, 2008)

Almost done Sweetie l/s...so close and yet so far, lol!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 20, 2008)

Smolder e/k (x2)
Prrr l/g
Brush Cleanser

I've hit pan on quite a few eyeshadows though, and I hope to be able to add a couple more to that list at least by the end of the year. It just takes so long for me to use anything up!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

i go through glosses & eye shadows the most


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

for me.. NONE!!! I never completely used up one single thing in my life... (except for mascara, I didn't use them up, they all dried up on me!!! *sad*)

I only saw the bottom pan of my MAC stuff twice: SWISH E/S and PINCH O PEACH BLUSH... 

I have 40 something lipglosses (MAC and other brands)... and I didn't even use 1/4 of any of them =.="

OHHHH WAIT! I just remembered now, I used up 3/4 of blacktrack f/l a long time ago... the other 1/4 dried up on me again >.<
And I'm so happy I'm almost done w/ my MAC brush cleanser~ yay! finally a new bottle ....


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not even close, I have so much MAC I barely have put a dent in anything


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 26, 2008)

2 Orb e/s, wonderstruck, Prrr, Trax, Jest, powders & foundations


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Update!
I finished Fix+, Charged Water, Clear Brow Set, Plushlash Mascara, Studio Fix, Mostureblend foundation, Studio Fix Fluid, and Brush Cleanser.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 27, 2008)

I run through Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF 50 ALL the time!!  Also:  lashes (of course), Fibre Rich Mascara, Prep+Prime Lash, lipliners, Love Nectar Lustreglass, Refined Golden Bronzer, Blot Powder/Loose, Fast Response Eye Creme, Cleanse off oil, etc.

Color not so much...only stuff I use a LOT, but I have yet to replace an e/s...


----------



## carabara84 (May 15, 2008)

Yes:
I've used up about 4 Bare Canvas Paints
2 Select Pressed Powder NW15/NW20
1 Trax e/s
2 Brush Cleansers
3 Lingering brow liners
1 Viva Glam IV l/s

I think that's it


----------



## spectrolite (May 15, 2008)

I've used up:

- 2 Architecture paints
- 1 Smoulder eye kohl
- Many cleanse off oils
- Several MSF Naturals
- A few brush cleansers
- 1 Shimmer glitter thingy from Belle Azure
- A few bottles of Oil Control Lotion
- 2 Pressed blot powders
- 1 Microfine refinisher


----------



## rocking chick (May 16, 2008)

Only used up:

1 Pucker Tendertone
1 Mercurial MES (almost finish)
1 Lusterwhite Lusterglass (almost finish)


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

3 foundations and angel cream plushglass! I'm almost done with vanilla eyeshadow as well.


----------



## Byu-ti Kasei (May 16, 2008)

YES!! quite a few lipglosses, many a studio fix fluid and powder, pressed powder and this is just on myself... not to mention my kit box...

the exchange programme for lipsticks is actually great...

Also,if you have items that have gone off... (had for a few years and cant use anymore) just empty and take for exhange for your free gift!


----------



## Buttercup (May 16, 2008)

I finished a clear lip conditioner pot. Yay b2m.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_So, my "quick" face becomes three shades of eyeshadow, liner, mascara, powder, blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lipgloss. Oh, well ..._

 
Haha, this is funny but true.

If I need a 2-minute face, I'll even out with a powder foundation and a kabuki brush. Then I reach for a blush and apply it to the apples with a brush. After that, I apply my Rubenesque to the lid. I skip liner. Then mascara, and clear mascara on my brows. It's about a minute for face and a minute for eyes.

I don't do anything on my lips, as I always have Love Nectar with me and I can slap that on whenever I need to.


----------



## ch3rlyn (Jun 18, 2008)

nothing. before i can even use an item half way down i already bought more. sometime its like i'm using just for the sake of trying to hit the pan so i can go get some more new items!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

ive used up lots lol! i cant even remeber the 1st, im sure it was an eyeshadow though.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

The only thing I've used up was a MSF Dark, used it for like 8 years for bronzer.  Still not completely gone. 

I'd LOVE to use up a blush, but I don't really think that's happening anytime soon, unless I grow 14258 more cheeks.


----------



## nursie (Jul 16, 2008)

i've only used up a blot powder


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 17, 2008)

About a month ago, I thought I was getting down to the bottom of my Painterly pp, so I ordered a b/u during that Friends and Family deal, and I still am not at the bottom of my first pot! I have used up products before, but I'm impressed how long this pp has lasted- since March and I use it everyday and it's still going strong!


----------



## damsel (Jul 17, 2008)

i've only finished a plushlash mascara & prep + prime spf 50 so far.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've used up several lipglasses, some lipsticks back in the day when I wasn't that into mac and would buy only one lipstick , so I was basically using that everyday and some of the creme foundation back in the day....

now I don't know when I will ever use up any shadows, blushes, etc...I own way to many


----------



## taitu101 (Jul 21, 2008)

I go through lipglasses and mascara pretty fast


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Never come to think of it.. always used no more than a half then move onto using something else!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, foundations, blot powder, loose powder, lipsticks, lipglasses (tho' some go bad and get B2M'ed) and and my beloved MAC wipes get used up all the time.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, I've used up my BRAVE lippie. 

Just bought it again 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cipelica (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, Blot pressed. I am spending my 5th now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and mascaras also


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassitassi* 

 
_The only thing I've used up was a MSF Dark, used it for like 8 years for bronzer.  Still not completely gone. _

 






How's that possible? MSF Dark hasn't been on the market for 8 years. 

Anyway, I use up Fling Brows like nobody's business. I also used up a pressed Blot Powder.


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 21, 2008)

most definitely. c-thru lipglass, carbon eye shadow, cork eye shadow, blacktrack fluidline, prism blush, fibre rich mascara. plenty of pressed powders (select sheer and blot).. i've also gone through quite a few engraved powerpoints. 

mostly any of the neutral/black products i use in most looks.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 21, 2008)

I used up my Select Moisturecover concealer pretty fast!


----------



## lemonade813 (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah, i've gone through plenty mascaras, foundation, powders, so many engraved pencils, blacktrack and blitz and glitz fluidlines, and I've got a large part of pan showing on sunbasque blush and naked lunch and espresso shadows.


----------



## star25 (Jul 21, 2008)

Other than the ridiculous amount of Studio Fix I've gone thru, the only other thing I've ever used up is C-Thru Lipglass. 

I was shocked too, I was like is that... EMPTY??!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

My beloved Night Affair... good thing I bought a back up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also b2m'd a pigment, but I think that's a different story since it opened in my luggage.... yeah it sucked.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 21, 2008)

Only lipglasses,lip pencils, and a Hyper Real foundation.... but some of it spilled


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

Corps de Ballet liglass
Expensive Pink shadow
Club shadow


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jul 22, 2008)

As much as I B2M, the only thing I've gone through besides my wipes was 1-2 bottles of Fix +. But my Crystal Avalanche has had a hole it in for a while, but it was also one of my first shadows bought ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hortensia* 

 
_Yes, I've used up my BRAVE lippie. 

Just bought it again 2 weeks ago._

 
Weren't you just asking the other day what Brave looked like? You must be like me and forget which lipsticks you have. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I've ever used up was a VGV lipstick.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jul 22, 2008)

i've def gone thru c-thru l/g, shroom, ricepaper, electric eel, carbon e/s and black track fluidline.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 22, 2008)

Winthrop44 said:


> Weren't you just asking the other day what Brave looked like? You must be like me and forget which lipsticks you have. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 22, 2008)

I've used up Twinks e/s (two of them now!) Carbon, Coppering, and Cranberry. I don't think I've ever used up a blush, but I have finished a studio fix compact.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 22, 2008)

I've used up half of this e/s in my  Holiday 07 cool eyes


----------



## animacani (Jul 22, 2008)

4 lipsticks in chatterbox in under 7 months =P


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

The X mascara...
it was just too awesome! 
I just got the Zoom...wonder how long that will last haha


----------



## Virgo_Moon (Jul 24, 2008)

Vex and swish eyeshadows and Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 26, 2008)

I have gone through several studio fix powders and bisque e/s.


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been through many Studio Fix Powders, but I also have a question about the Studio Fix Fluid. How can you tell when it is entirely empty? Like can you tell from just looking on the outside?


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm about to use Golden Bronzer, almost used up my Studio Fix powder C3.  I'm to the point where I have to buy new ones really soon.  I've finished up a couple of tubes of Mascara X as well.  
A bottle of eyemakeup remover, MAC wipes and Brush Cleaner.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

overcast s/s...and i can see a bunch of the pan in my dazzlelight e/s.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't yet but I have a dime-sized amount of pan showing in Crystal Avalanche and I will hit pan by the end of the month on Solar White.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 4, 2008)

MAC Feline kohl liner, lots of foundation, studio fix concealer, mascaras, and eyeshadows.   Haven't used up any lipsticks completely but I've come close to finishing up a lipgloss or two hehe


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't yet used up a MAC product but my SFF is pretty soon coming to it's end so that'll be the first one.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 6, 2008)

Vex e/s and Pink Swoon Sheertone blush...  Also, I'm almost out of my Dame blush!


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

Not yet, I think I'll cry the day I see pan on my first e/s. And judging by texture, it'll be pretty soon =\


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

I've almost gone through a whole cement shadestick, and i've finished off a all that glitters eyeshadow and a couple studio fix powders&fluids.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

i've gone through tons of brush cleanser and cleanse off oil.
3d glass in backlit
sheer mystery powder in model chic
lots of eyelashes


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used up many bottles of Studio Fix Fluid, and just finished my first e/s pan: Rose Blanc.  It was a sad moment, but, luckily, I have 2 backups of that, my favorite shade ever.  
I'm about half a centimeter away from bidding a desolate farewell to my Embraceable lipstick.  When I bought it, I had only run out of a lipstick once in my life (and I am over 40).  Best shade ever.


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

I've finished off two bronzers and an eyeshadow. I think the eyeshadow was electra? Something like that. It was a grey color.


----------



## Aingail (Sep 1, 2008)

I haven't finished a product yet but that's because I started MAC just a few months ago.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 1, 2008)

I've finished my paintpots in "Quite Natural", "Constructivist", Studio Fix, Select Sheer Press, Blot Powder and Studio Fix Foundations... Currently very close to finishing my "Chintz" lipstick and "Trance Plant" lustreglass.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only used up 3 or such liquid foundations when I use to use it..


----------



## pianohno (Jan 3, 2009)

A few SFFs, 2 pink swoon sheertone blushes and so many snob l/s i've lost count


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, over the years I got through Electra & Silver Ring. I never managed to get through Carbon though. Then again I used to wear all those colours religiously.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 3, 2009)

I have only used up foundation-type products (studio fix fluid, blot pressed powder). I guess that's because they are the only ones I don't hoard


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 3, 2009)

I've used up several tubes of Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 3, 2009)

I've used up a few Studio Fix Fluids, In 3D 3Dglass (thankfully I bought a backup!), Of Corset! l/g, Smolder e/k, and a few shadows: Woodwinked, Expensive Pink, Juxt, Satellite Dreams, and Shale.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

Other than face products like foundation, I have only used up Frenzy lipstick and am almost finished my Jest e/s.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just used up my lipliner yesterday.  I realized it when I kept twisting the bottom to get more and it just kept on clicking and I could not get any color on my lips.  It's my very first time to actually use up a product before throwing it out.  I just got it this past summer.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 4, 2009)

I've used up my first one, a bottle of Fix+.

I've got dips in some of my e/s now too, but I'm still a long way from using them up.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 4, 2009)

I finished a tube of Wonderstruck lustreglass at work today.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 4, 2009)

My first time around using MAC (years ago!) I went through at least three tubes of Pervette lipstick ... but that was the only one I ever wore.  

This time around using and collecting MAC I doubt I will go through anything ever because I have accumulated so much.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 4, 2009)

Of course ..foundations, wipes. lipglosses and lipsticks.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 14, 2009)

I went through a Strobe lip conditioner stick in Strobe Blossom bc I didn't want to think I wasted money, lol.. it smelled/tasted like plastic but I used it every day til that bad boy was gone...now I have a Strobe Kiss to work through. Lesson learned--never buy 'backups' if you haven't tried it in the store


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing yet...


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 15, 2009)

I've used up 1 smolder eye kohl so far and my honesty eyeshadow has a lot of the pan showing.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jan 16, 2009)

1 Studio Fix Powder
2 Studio Techs
1 Oh baby lipglass
1 Oystergirl lipglass
1 each of Cork(when it was in a silver casing) and Chestnut lip pencil
And very close to the end of Beaux lustreglass


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass

My Quiet, Please l/s and Viva Glam V lipstick are a half centimeter left so I'll be ordering a backup of both of them soon.


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 17, 2009)

I run out of Strobe Cream. I am almost out of Jest, and ran out of Vex, once. I will run out of one of the MSF--Lightscapade. Shame that is le--it is very nice for brightening skin.


----------



## mimiG (Jan 17, 2009)

I used up my first Dazzleglass, Like Venus and I think that's it


----------



## jenixxx (Jan 18, 2009)

Vex, Carbon, Satin Taupe and Wedge e/s all twice
Body Suit lipstick twice (seems to be discontinued?)
Blushes in Mocha, Sincerely and Gingerly


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah,  I forgot, used up Lipglass "Magic Spell" (boy,that was the perfect pink for me.) And went through Powersurge once already. And one "Lovechild" lipglass and I think "Pop Mode."


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my first Mac last March, the first thing to hit pan is MSF natural in about 6-7 month. How many years takes to hit pan in an eyeshadow?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

The only things I've completely finished up are SFF, Studio Tech, Studio Finish concealer, Fix+, Cleanse Off Oil and brush cleaner. I have hit pan a long time ago on Star Violet e/s but still got some left to use for a while before having to replace it. I've had the e/s for like 3 years now and have never hit pan on any other one.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've used up foundations, blot powders, and 2 lip glasses.  I've almost finished the 2 lipgelees that I have.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 21, 2009)

i finished one jar of Blacktrack and a tube of Select Moisturecover concealer


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I got my first Mac last March, the first thing to hit pan is MSF natural in about 6-7 month. How many years takes to hit pan in an eyeshadow?_

 
I got Blanc Type some time in the summer, I think, and I hit pan last week. It's my favourite highlight, but not the only one I use (I still use it a good 3+ times per week, though). So, it all depends on how much you (ab)use a particular shadow.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 25, 2009)

Just used up my 1st hue l/s and my 1st underage l/g! So close to finishing my Fafi not to innocent l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not a happy bunny!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 25, 2009)

I've used up plenty of foundations, prep & prime spf50,  Mac wipes, format blush, spiked eyebrow pencil, cushy lipliner, new york apple l/s, sketch e/s, energy l/g, and love nectar l/g.  I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of.


----------



## ancilla (Jan 25, 2009)

I go through the lip conditioner stick, blot powder, and natural MSF fairly quickly because I use those every day. Oh, and the face wash and microfine refinisher. I think that's it though!


----------



## myfuel (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure. Makeup I've used up is the MAC Blot powder compact. I don't think I've ever used up an entire lipstick or gloss yet.

Non-makeup items I've used up are the brush cleansers.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 26, 2009)

I've used up blot powder, loose powder, I'm nearly through my pressed powder compact too (which i bought in oct), been through a couple concealers, mascara, eyeliners. I think that's it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 30, 2009)

I've only been using MAC for the past 1.5 years and I have tons of colors so no, i am not even close to running out. I'd say the closest one would be satin taupe because I've had that the longest.


----------



## mssheba (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used up one foundation and one lipglass


----------



## sweetie (Feb 2, 2009)

I have used up countless Studiofix powders, blot powders, oh baby lipglass, and viva glam vi lipglass


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

uhhh 1 brush cleanser but i havent been collecting for that long but my mom has gone thru zoomlash and a foundation(not sure which one)


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 countless lipglasses and few lippies too....although I have some MAC pigments ,that i bought like 4 years ago and still half full...


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I've gone through several tubes of Lust Lipglass, several cases of Studio Fix Powder Foundation, one tube of Fast Play lipstick and one tube of Spirit lipstick.  Many other Lipglass products and lipsticks I never end up finishing.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 1, 2009)

Trax...thats it. I'm down to the bare minimum of Carbon. Everything else just has pan showing. I don't use a lot of MAC's other products - my weakness is their eyeshadows only (for the most part).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2009)

Satin Taupe e/s twice
Now that I'm no longer just doing neutrals its not moving as fast.


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2009)

I've probably posted here before, but I've gone thru l/g, 1 l/s, studio fix powder, lots of brush cleanser and naked lunch e/s....oh and I have a tiny bit of brule e/s left.


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 1, 2009)

I've gone through at least 2 Vex e/s,  a Trax e/s, a Gel l/s, about 15 blot powders and a few concealers.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 1, 2009)

I've used up their Point Black Liquidlast Eyeliner, several times.
Shroom eyeshadow
Prep and Prime Skin Visage
And I just hit pan on Nocturnelle


----------



## 'RA1N3 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've gone through a Mineralized Loose Foundation, 
Even with the smallest amount used daily. 

Im also really low on Studio Sculpt Concealer!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I own too much MAC because to date the only thing I've yet to use up is a bulk pack of wipes... about halfway done with my second pack of wipes...  halfway done with brush cleaner, too (well, I B2M'd an old Plush Lash, but I never "used" it up).  But I haven't hit the pan on any shadows yet...  So yeah, I either have too much, or I don't use it enough.  I shall work on both of those things


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Recently, I finished up my second tube of Mimmy lipglass, Fashion Scoop and Boy Bait cremesheen glasses. I'm almost done with my first tube of Euro Beat dazzleglass, Blacktrack fluidline, Funtabulous dazzleglass, She Loves Candy lipglass, Love Nectar lustreglass, Gold Rebel lipglass, and Miss Dynamite dazzleglass.


----------



## Poupette (Dec 2, 2009)

Only thing I've finished is Dame Edna lipglass "Hot Frost"

I've got a few lipglass tubes that are 50% gone though. Haven't hit pan on any shadows.


----------



## Leven (Dec 3, 2009)

My Espresso E/S has a very big crater in it, and my Spice and Subculture Lipliners are a couple uses from being useless. Thats it


----------



## Kragey (Dec 3, 2009)

I've used an entire pot of SF Concealer in NW15, even though a little goes a long way. I'm currently getting a tiny dip in my new pot.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Dec 3, 2009)

Just foundation, and a lovely lipglass called Damzel that was sadly LE :-(  Everything else barely has a dip in it.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

I just hit pan on my first eyeshadow ever, Crystal Avalanche!


----------



## shazzy99 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've only gone thru a Love Nectar and Flusterose Lustreglasses, as I use them all the time.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have gone through two viva glam IV lipglasses, like 10 different lipsticks, three mascaras, about five eyeshadows, about five lip conditioners, and 6 containers of foundation.  Now this is a compiled list for about three years.  There are other empties like brush cleanser, blot powder and stuff my mom went theough as well.  Every year I back to mac for at least five iterms.  I know how crazy is that!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm almost through an All that Glitters, Cork, brush cleanser, and my second blot powder.


----------



## frostiana (Dec 8, 2009)

Almost done with my select cover up concealer. Was near to hitting pan on my studio fix powder, then  I lost it. I'm almost done with my wipes, though.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 8, 2009)

Pink lemonade lipglass
about 10 plushlashes!
4 or 5 smoulder eye kohls
Delish, myth, saint germain, and syrup lippies
vanilla x3, gesso, carbon, concrete, mystery, and handwritten eyeshadows
2 sublime nature paints
Studio fix powder
2 blot powders
Shadowy sculpting powder
Brush cleaner
Prep & prime lip...

Im sure theres more but I cant remember right now!


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use up my Lingering brow pencil every few months. I've also used up Fix+, brush cleanser and Shroom and Omega eyeshadows.


----------



## trixibella (Dec 9, 2009)

I go through my Blot powder (pressed) like it's going out of fashion. I've also used up a Blacktrack fluidline, Russian Red lipstick, Fine n Dandy lipstick (which I could have cried about..) and Shroom eyeshadow.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 8, 2010)

I go through select sheer presed powder a fair bit
same for concealers, my fafi strawbaby lipstick, powerpoint's, club eyeshadow.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 8, 2010)

hit pan on pressed blot...


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 8, 2010)

I use up Fix+, eyebrows, Studio Tech, Prep and Prime Finishing Powder and Prep and Prime Lip. I think that is probably about it though!


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Ive used up quite a lot of stuff :/ 

Countless brush cleansers
2-3 Blacktrack Fluidlines
Carbon, Shroom and Nylon shadows and Im getting close with a few more.
Viva Glam VI SE
3 or so pressed powders
MSFN
Moisturefeed eye cream

Thats all I can think of atm.


----------



## Door (Jan 9, 2010)

I've used up only two mascaras and one blot powder.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 9, 2010)

mac volcanic ash exfoliator the first release..


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 10, 2010)

Photogravure technakohl
Brownborder technakohl
Vex eyeshadow

NC42 Select Cover-up concealer (used this up 2x)
Select Sheer pressed powder 
Brush cleanser
Prep & Prime Face
Almost used up Whirl lipliner but I lost the remnant

Nearly finished the following:
High Tea lipstick
Cavalier lipglass
Sunny Boy lipglass

Hopefully these wil be used up completely in the next couple of months.


----------



## Hemons (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been a MAC addict for about 14 years so that's given me a lot of time to use stuff up. I regularly go through:

-Plush Lash Mascara
-Prep and Prime lash
-Lingering eyebrow pencil
-Whirl and plum lip pencil
-Vanilla eyeshadow
-Brush Cleaner
-Eye makeup remover
-Concealer
-Studio fix (when I used to wear it)
-Love nectar and Purr lipglass
- I used to go thru Fake eyeshadow until it was discontinued.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used up:

Brow pencils
Concealers
Amber Lights e/s
Arena e/s
Shroom e/s
Espresso e/s
Oh Baby l/g
C-Thru l/g
Film Noir l/s
Select/Sheer Pressed Powder
Select Sheer/Loose Powder

I've hit the pan on Margin & Peachykeen blush


----------



## musicalhouses (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow you girls sure use up a lot! I'm afraid I've only ever used up their Studio Stick Foundation, once!


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my god, you guys finished a lot of thing and you all inspired me to finish more of my MAC's hehe

Up to date, I finished 

Studio Tech foundation
Studio Fix Fluid foundation
Studio Stick foundation
Cleanse off oil makeup remover
Brush Cleanser
Zoomlash and plushlash mascaras

I'm about to finish:
Graphblack technakohl eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another plushlash
Bare slimshine and
volcanic ash thermal mask (although I don't want to finish this, I don't have any backups :'( )


----------



## buki (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually go through these items fairly quickly:

- Fix +
- Select Sheer pressed powder
- Prep and Prime Visage
- Studio Finish Concealer
- MAC MSF natural


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 10, 2010)

I have used up 2 Studio Fix Powders, 2 Fix + 's, an Oil Control Lotion, and I am almost done with Beautiful Iris e/s, my MSFN, another Oil Control Lotion, and Nymphette l/g.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using MAC for over 10 years. For eyeshadows, I've only ever used up 2 (All that Glitters and Beauty Marked), and I have NEVER finished a lipgloss, lipstick or blush! \

However, I've probably used up a dozen Blot powders and Lip Conditioners. I've repurchased foundations many times too (mostly Hyperreal, before it was discontinued) as well as concealers. That's about it really!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't come close to using up any e/s yet but the below have been used up once or twice over

Studio Fix Powder (almost finished my 2nd)
High Tea l/s x 2
Nymphette l/g
Microfine Refinisher


----------



## geeko (Jan 11, 2010)

Enchantress l/g
Bare slimshine
Boybait Cremesheen glass
Select tint 
Brush cleanser

that's about it...


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tons of lipglosses, the Plush Lash (I don't use it anymore), and only three eyeshadows which are "every day" for me: Satin Taupe, Sable, Woodwinked.


----------



## Kgem (Jan 17, 2010)

The products I use up are...
Studio Fix Powder
Stobe Cream 
Fluidline in black
Sweetie and Plumful lipsticks
Cleanse Off Oil
Hyperreal (before it was discontinued) and Studio Sculpt foundations
Lip Conditioner


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

2 Blot powders
1 Select Foundation
2 lipsticks 
At least 4 Prep + Primes
Wipes 
Couple of Lipgelees
Half a Dozen False Lashes


----------



## MissCrystal (Jan 21, 2010)

lets see

2 Lip glosses
2 dazzle glasses
4 full coverage foundations 
2 sheer pressed powders
3 Brush cleaners
1 eye/lip remover
1 fix plus
1 nail polish
1 eye cream
1 studio moisture cream
3 mascaras



i think thats about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know im missing some


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Does foundation count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, I've used up my Glaze Petit-Gloss (only because half of it was in the laundry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I've used up my Glamour OD lipglass and Pink Meringue ligloss which I loved


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 30, 2010)

I've only used up:
2 Prep+Prime lip
2 Brush cleansers
2 Plush lash mascaras
1 concealer
1 MV2 perfume

I've never used up an e/s, l/s, l/g or blush in the many years I've been using MAC


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 30, 2010)

So far I used up my second tube of Boy Bait cremesheen glass and yesterday I finished up Love Nectar lustreglass, Funtabulous dazzleglass and Identity lipglass from Monogram.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 31, 2010)

I've used up several concealers and pressed powders. Not that unusual I'm sure. But I am on my seconds of Shroom and Era. Took years though!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 31, 2010)

Blot powder and lip conditioner (both the tube and stick).


----------



## Door (Jan 31, 2010)

Update: I just finished my 1st MAC lipstick (Craving). This is quite unexpected as my lipsticks usually end up being binned after few years of storage in various make up bags.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 31, 2010)

It seems like people rarely use up color products so I wonder why so many people buy backups of everything (aside from foundation).


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

I used up Satin Taupe. And no, i didn't eat it lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 31, 2010)

I finished Dreamy lipglass not too long ago, and I've hit pan on my Dazzlelight e/s (the first e/s I've ever hit pan on!!), so I should be finishing that up any time now!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm almost finished with my first tube of Patisserie lipstick and will order about two more sometime soon to stock up on that color.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, I have many since I have been an addict for so long- always eager to B2M for finished products
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lingering brow pencil (my 3rd one is in my drawer)
Soba e/s 
Malt e/s
Goldbit e/s (discontinued - such a shame)
Emotion l/s (also discontinued? I loved it, though)
Cherish l/s
Peachstock l/s 
Lust l/g
Prrr l/g
Snow Girl l/g
Oyster Girl l/g
Cultured l/g
Goldilocks(?) d/g
Stop! Look! d/g
Dazzlepuss d/g
Ms. Fizz d/g

Dazzleglass goes so fast for sure!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

I use up more MAC than anything! I only have about an inch left of my HG spice liner and I go through Jest and Cork e/s like Kuh-razy!! Oh, and I finally finished a pot of concealer I've had for 4 years! LOL


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 8, 2010)

I just hit pan on alpha girl beauty powder today.


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 10, 2010)

yesss i've used my mineral foundation (the powder one) & i'm going through the lippy 5N so quickly!!! ahhhs i love it!


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

I pretty much finished my MAC Delicacy pressed iridescent powder (this product was from like 2003 or something)

And I am near hitting pan on my MAC Vanilla pigment!


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

I have just finished Brow Set and am almost running out of Studio Sculpt concealer.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Smolder e/k (x2)
Prrr l/g
Brush Cleanser

I've hit pan on quite a few eyeshadows though, and I hope to be able to add a couple more to that list at least by the end of the year. It just takes so long for me to use anything up!_

 
I can now add Jest e/s to my list, as well as C-Thru l/g. Hope to add more before the end of the year!


----------



## dbecker87 (May 17, 2010)

Sequin l/s
My Garden l/g
  Seedy Pearl e/s
  Jest e/s
  Gleam e/s
  Canton Candy pant
  Untitled pant
  Mascara
  Nymphette l/g
  Florabundance l/g
  Rosemary and Thyme e/l
  Phone Number e/l
  Golden Bronzer
  Belightful iridescent pressed poweder
  Love Nectar l/c
  Pinkarat l/c
  Fuchsia Fix TLC
  Lychee Luxe l/g
  Viva Glam VI SE l/g
  Viva Glam V l/g
  Prrr l/g
  Wonderstruck l/g
  Clear Lipglass
  Swish e/s
  Liquid Eyeliner
  Select SPF 15
  Blot Powder
  MSFN
  Select Cover-Up
  Dame Blush
  Strobe Cream
Over a course of about 8 years...


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

MAC Pink Lemonade Lip Glass


----------



## keeks87 (May 17, 2010)

After 3yrs I finally used up Blacktrack


----------



## Senoj (May 20, 2010)

I've completely used the:

brush cleanser
springsheen blush
different lip glasses
studio tech foundation
mineralize powder
eye makeup remover
ricepaper e/s after what was left of it broke 
skinfinish foundation
cleanse off oil


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

completely used:
foundations (studio fix fluid in shades nc15 x4, nw15 x1, nw25 x1)
studio fix compact powder x2
fleshpot lipstick
springsheen blush

almost finished satin taupe e/s


----------



## MitzyG (May 20, 2010)

In 3 years time -

Fix + (x2)
Prep and Prime Face (x2)
MSF natural
Studio Fix Compact Foundation (dropped one, used one up, on my third)
Makeup Remover sheets (x3, so I guess I go through abt 1 a year)


----------



## frostiana (May 20, 2010)

-MAC wipes
-bottle of select spf foundation
-tube of select cover up concealer
-baby sparks dazzleglass
-funtabulous dazzleglass
-1 MSF natural

I'm almost one with my blacktrack fluidline also.


----------



## peachsuns (May 20, 2010)

Never finished anything yet, but I'm working on it.  
Cannot wait to report back here.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 22, 2010)

I go through MSFN Light like there's no tomorrow!! Probably start a new one every 3-4 months.. ugh. Finished MANY of them!

That said, it IS basically my foundation! 

I have come close to finishing both Dipdown and Blacktrack fluidliners in the past but never quite managed it coz they always dry up before I do...

Have also finished:

Emphasize highlight powder

Other non-make up items including:
Studio moisture cream
Fix+
Prep and prime skin
Skin Refinished Zone

... I find my list surprisingly short!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ WOW! I get through my MSF so slowly it's almost painful. HAHA

I've gotten through 
mineralized loose powder foundation 
select spf 15 (almost there)
prep & prim skin
blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Jessie May (May 22, 2010)

So far I have used up...

Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass x2
Desire Lipglass
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator x3
Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
Fix+

And numerous packets of wipes.

Been buying MAC since Augustish 2009.


----------



## Ellen1 (May 22, 2010)

MSFN, Lingering Eyebrow Pencil, numerous brush cleaners, Viva Glam V lipstick, Sublime Culture Lipliner, Conditioner in the tube, loose mineral foundation

just about to be finished are: Brule eyeshadow, mineralize spf foundation, select moisturecover concealer


----------



## sunshine817 (May 30, 2010)

prep & prime skin x2
select moisturecover concealer 
cream colour base shell
prep & prime lips x2
eyeshadow charcoal brown
brush cleanser x3


----------



## winwin (May 30, 2010)

The only MAC product I have ever used up was MSFN. I'm on my third one. I don't know why I bother buying backups of other items. It must be the addict in me.


----------



## Door (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Door* 

 
_I've used up only two mascaras and one blot powder._

 
Update: in addition to the above: 3 l/s (Craving, Speak Louder, Syrup), Studio Sculpt foundation and 3rd mascara.


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2010)

I've gone through lots of foundations over the years. In fact, I just finished up a bottle of NW15 Studio Fluid. Really, anything to do with the face goes quickly- wipes, primer (the few times I've bought it), foundation (even though I thin it out with moisturizer)... I've also gone through plenty of mascaras (Plushlash and Dazzlelash). 

In terms of colours, there are a few that I've bought repeatedly from the regular line:

Mystic l/s
Desire l/s
Viva Glam V l/s
Underworld l/s
Swish e/s
Vellum e/s
Vex e/s
Paradisco e/s
Seedy Pearl e/s
Crystal e/s
Motif e/s
Goldmine e/s

And of course, there are a lot of LE products that I've had and used up... I probably couldn't remember them all. I'm currently trying to convince myself that the few crumbs of Lightscapade I have left are worth keeping... I'll have a breakdown if I have to admit that it's really gone.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I've used up the following e/s:
Shroom (several)
Aria (was my HG eyebrow color when it was current shade)
Pen N Pink
Yogurt
Bisque
Humid
Contrast
Era

l/l:
Naked Rose creme stick liner
Spice (well, back in the 90s anyway, lol)  too dark for me now

blush:
Blushbaby
Cubic
Prism
Style

lipstick:
VG II
VG V (a few)
O (back several yrs ago now - not one of my current shades)
Frenzy
Plastique
Odyssey
Twig Twig (just finished my first and am using back up now)
Party Mate

l/g:
the only ones I remember names are VG V, Crystal Beach (?), Lovechild

Powerpoint e/p:
Forever Green
Perma Plum (on my 3rd)


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just finished another bottle of SFF!


----------



## Lisianthus (Jun 4, 2010)

Just Fix + Rose and Love Nectar Lustreglass.  It took some determination to finish off Love Nectar.  I'm close to finishing Boy Bait and halfway through Nymphette.  No where close to hitting pan on any of my shadows or finishing any of my lipsticks though.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 4, 2010)

i replace my blot powder, blacktrack fluidline, Prep & Prime Powder, and Viva Glam V lipstick a few times a year.  I have also finished Zoomlash mascara, Satin Taupe eyeshadow and Phone Number Eye Kohl. These are things I use pretty much every day, though.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

i have used up yet another prep and prime loose powder. i swear i should stop buying this because i seem to use it up quicker than my revlon colour stay pressed powder... nearly double the price too!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 6, 2010)

I've finished:
- Eyebrow pencils in Fling (3 I guess?)
- Brush Cleanser (2 or 3)
- Moisturelush eyecream
- Lip care spf 15 (the pot)
- Lip care (tube)
- Zoomlash mascara
- Prep&Prime Lash
- Prolash mascara
- Mineralize All Over Lotion
- Pro eyemakeup remover

All of those are everyday products. I'm not finishing any e/s, lipsticks etc. soon because I rotate them so much. Although my Creme Cup and Sunsational lipsticks are quite low now, so I can see myself finishing them!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive got through a fair bit really....
3 bottles of studio fix...im on my 4th now.
Mineralize foundation.
Studio fix powder.
3 MSFN (i tend to match fluid with powder)
Shroom eyeshadow
Cleanse off oil and ive almost finished my 2nd bottle.
Brush cleanser...
A few lipglosses although i cant remember their names !


----------



## Leven (Jun 8, 2010)

My first product that I will completely use up is going to be Blankety lipstick and Subculture lipliner (that thing has MAYBE two more uses left in it lol). My Girls Delight Dazzleglass is also at its last few drops.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 9, 2010)

Taking longer to use up my MAC but I have used up a few things and there is some things almost done:

mac eyebrow pencil(x2) 
prep&prime face

Almost gone 
all that glitter e/s 
boy bait creemsheen glass 
baby sparks dazzle glass 
studio tech foundation 
fix+


----------



## she (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm embarassed because i have used up soooooo much more than i can ever recall but i have to include:

teddy
mascara
orange matte e/s
satellite dreams e/s
spanking rich d/g
funtabulous d/g
star nova l/g (countless!)
viva glam IV l/g (beyond countless)
partial to pink 
burgundy l/l
wet, wild and wonderful
patina
mulch
embark
expensive pink
ample pink l/g
msfn
blot powder
plain gloss (countless!)

i  refuse to name anymore.. i feel ill. i've been buying MAC a looooooong time


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope, but I can just barely start to see the pan on Woodwinked.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, I have used up Gingerroot lip liner, but I can see that there's more in there under the twisty part and I want to figure out a way to use it.


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Let's see...
3 Studiofix compacts
1 Moisturecover concealer
Golden Bronzer
Brush Cleanser
Fast Response/Eye
Cleansing Oil

I think that's it!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 11, 2010)

Viva Glam V is my fave neutral gloss, and I go through a tube every 2 months. 

I wish Sweet Strawberry l/g was a part of the permanent line because I used that up in a month.


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oooh I forgot also a Buerre Cremestick and 2 P&P Face


----------

